# 160 Class deer found in white county



## buckdog1

Anybody got a picture of the deer that, well we wont give out his name, found? Heard that a fellow named Terry shot the deer, the other fellow found it and wont give it to the disabled guy that shot it. What do you think about that? Would you give it to him? Not trying to cause any problems here but just curious what you would do in this instance. I would give it to him.


----------



## bfriendly

buckdog1 said:


> Anybody got a picture of the deer that, well we wont give out his name, found? Heard that a fellow named Terry shot the deer, the other fellow found it and wont give it to the disabled guy that shot it. What do you think about that? Would you give it to him? Not trying to cause any problems here but just curious what you would do in this instance. I would give it to him.






I would love to help someone recover, btw.


----------



## 22 hunter

if its been over a week and you havent found the deer id say finders keepers i found a nice 10 i was hunting a man on the bordering property shot a month later i felt like it was my rack after that much time maybe im wrong on this


----------



## edsel b

Terry sims  shot it and fain found it about 200 to 300 yards away from where he shot it, Terry wasn't able to track it he can't walk good ...


----------



## droptine06

He needs to do the right thing and return the deer back to the man that shot it. Period. Reverse roles and tell me how he would feel? Not even a question in my book. Return the buck


----------



## Chris Kalinski

droptine06 said:


> he needs to do the right thing and return the deer back to the man that shot it. Period. Reverse roles and tell me how he would feel? Not even a question in my book. Return the buck



yes indeed !!


----------



## Sharkie

What is wrong with people. The dude is disabled. Is this guy who found it gonna show all his friends like he shot it? I'd be more than happy to give it to him if I found it, even if it was 6 months later.


----------



## polkhunt

I guess it would depend on how long it had been. If days had passed and no blood trail was present then at that point anybody could say they shot the deer. If someone had proof they shot it I would have no problem giving it back.


----------



## thebreeze

If i didn't shoot it, i wouldn't want it. Any real sportsman would give it to the man who shot it.


----------



## albridges

I would like to hear whole story, but based on what is information that is here yes he should give the deer back. I found a nice 8 point on my place a couple years ago. I knew I did not shoot it and I called all the neighboring hunters to make sure they had not lost one, no one claimed him so I mounted his skull. The fact that this is a disabled person only makes the story worse.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Return it...*

If there is 100% proof the hunter killed it.  Sometimes, they are hit hard, but leave little blood to trail with, but run off several hundred yards and die.  Killing shot, just hard to track.  In this case, the deer should be returned IMO.  But only if there is positive proof "said" hunter shot it.  If not, then whomever found it has the rights to do whatever.

Anybody have a picture of this 160 class deer, that is a monster for White county.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I wouldn't want a deer that I didn't shoot, and I wouldn't want a rotten deer either, if I did shoot it.


----------



## Budda

I gotta pic of one but not the one yer talking about!


----------



## Duff

I've got a pic but not gonna post it yet. One of the men involved is holding the rack. It is HUGE!  I've heard rumors of what happened with the deer being shot/ found but not the entire story from the "horses mouth". Both men involved are good folks. I hope they work it out.


----------



## The mtn man

polkhunt said:


> I guess it would depend on how long it had been. If days had passed and no blood trail was present then at that point anybody could say they shot the deer. If someone had proof they shot it I would have no problem giving it back.



yep, I know the man that found it very well, I also have shot 2 bucks in my life, that was found by someone else, the biggest was found the same day I shot it, it had ran about 500yds, I didn't find out about the guy finding it until the next year, he had it mounted, I told him I shot it, he said prove it, and I couldn't, I would have never found it, so that was the end of it, also I shot another out of the same stand, a guy found it a month later, I didn't say anything, I wouldnt have found it either.With that said, If the guy for sure shot this deer, I know the guy that found it would give it back, he is a good man, so be careful bashin him on hear guys, cause I just might get kicked off here........


----------



## Dog Hunter

edsel b said:


> Terry wasn't able to track it he can't walk good ...



Hate situations happen where a deer is lost only to be found later.

However, the above is somewhat concerning.  Hopefully, he had someone else try and track the deer.  By this statement, it seems the deer didn't fall where it stood an no effort was made.


----------



## dick7.62

thebreeze said:


> If i didn't shoot it, i wouldn't want it. Any real sportsman would give it to the man who shot it.



X 2.  I'm in the middle of a similar situation.  A friend told me he found a dead dear on his hunting property near my house.  A few days later another friend who hunts nearby told me he had shot a big deer and hit him but couldn't find him even with a tracking dog.  The time frames match as well as both descriptions(I haven't seen it) and it is less than 1/2 mile apart.  There are several different landowners in between.  The shooter hasn't seen the rack yet and he really wants it if it is the one he shot.  Both are good guys and I hope it works out.
How can one be 100% certain unless you took a picture while shooting?


----------



## Nicodemus

I`d give it to him. I don`t want another man`s trophy.


----------



## rjcruiser

Nicodemus said:


> I`d give it to him. I don`t want another man`s trophy.



Me too......


But....seems like there are a lot of facts missing from this story.

At the end of the day, make your shot such that you don't run into this problem.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

nicodemus said:


> i`d give it to him. I don`t want another man`s trophy.



x2.


----------



## bany

Did the fella find it dead or finish it. That seems to be the ?. If it was the same day and all why would anyone REALLY want to claim that deer. If it didn't have the rack would one do the same? If it was all shot up would one just leave it?


----------



## Nitram4891

edsel b said:


> Terry sims  shot it and fain found it about 200 to 300 yards away from where he shot it, Terry wasn't able to track it he can't walk good ...



If you can't track deer that you've shot then you need to reconsider pulling the trigger.  I'm sure a disabled hunter would have no problems finding help to track a deer.  "Can't walk good" is no excuse to leave an animal in the woods.  A dog shouldn't have a problem finding one that only went 200 or 300 yards either.


----------



## Judge

*What is the definition of "I killed a deer"*

Just something to think about:

If you shoot a deer and don't find it, did you really kill it? (always thought retrieving my game was part of it) (sort of like those fish you hook but never get in the boat)

Or if you shoot a deer, and don't find it do you say I killed it?  For example, day 1 you shoot a 8 point, but are unable to find it.  Day 2 you shoot a spike, dead right there take to processor.  Day 3 you shoot a 9 point, dead right there take to processor.

Have you killed 3 bucks or 2?


----------



## turkeyhunter835

give it back..... and I to have seen pics of it, it wasnt killed far from where I live


----------



## cpowel10

If I thought another man killed a deer I found and made an honest attempt at finding him I'd give the skull back to him. Antlers don't mean anything to me unless I killed them.


----------



## Stumper

Chris Kalinski said:


> yes indeed !!





thebreeze said:


> If i didn't shoot it, i wouldn't want it. Any real sportsman would give it to the man who shot it.



I agree.


----------



## bfriendly

Duff said:


> I've got a pic but not gonna post it yet. One of the men involved is holding the rack. It is HUGE!  I've heard rumors of what happened with the deer being shot/ found but not the entire story from the "horses mouth". Both men involved are good folks. I hope they work it out.



Well Blurr out the guys face and show us this bad boy!!


----------



## eevans10

cpowel10 said:


> If I thought another man killed a deer I found and made an honest attempt at finding him I'd give the skull back to him. Antlers don't mean anything to me unless I killed them.



Yep


----------



## kmaxwell3

22 hunter said:


> if its been over a week and you havent found the deer id say finders keepers i found a nice 10 i was hunting a man on the bordering property shot a month later i felt like it was my rack after that much time maybe im wrong on this



What's wrong with this you say??? Well why would you want to keep a deer that some one else killed? If you know who shot it then return his horns to him. I could see if you found it and didnt know who shot it or found it on the hwy.  Yes you are wrong on this!!


----------



## bamaboy

Sharkie said:


> Wth is wrong with people. The dude is disabled. Is this guy who found it gonna show all his friends like he shot it? I'd be more than happy to give it to him if I found it, even if it was 6 months later.



Heck I would give it to him even if he wasn't disabled! Come on man do the right thing! Make us hunters look good!! We already fighting amongst ourselves too much!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Big 10 pt? Lets see the pics!


----------



## livetohunt

Nicodemus said:


> I`d give it to him. I don`t want another man`s trophy.



I agree. Who wants a deer someone else shot? Not me.


----------



## kickers

Why would anyone want a buck someone else shot?


----------



## the r.o.c.

i found 2 deer last year while rabbit hunting on the hunting club i belonged to.  one is a nice 6 point, the 2nd is a very good 9 point.  i called the prez of the club, no one in the club said that they had shot either one.  to honor the deer, i did a euro mount on both and have them hanging in my shop.  all the deer i killed are in my room in the house.  the finder of a 160 trophy should give it back to the hunter.  just the honorable thing to do. jmho


----------



## j_seph

Was this a Hooch WMA or proximity buck?


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

I'd like to hear the real story to be a able to truly decide


----------



## MFOSTER

thebreeze said:


> if i didn't shoot it, i wouldn't want it. Any real sportsman would give it to the man who shot it.



amen


----------



## HuntinDawg89

It seems like there are a lot of details we don't have.

Surely the shooter was prepared to have someone (a hunting buddy or a paid tracker with a dog) track deer for him that didn't fall dead right there or he wouldn't have shot the deer (or even gone hunting) right?????  I would hope nobody would hunt without a plan for tracking if they are not able to track personally.

I can tell you that if I had a neighbor call and tell me they shot a big buck and it ran toward my property or if they just called in case I found it and gave a description (may not be perfect) and gave me the date, etc., if I find a deer that matches that description I'm absolutely going to give the guy the deer.  I hope my neighbors would do the same for me (I know some but not all of the neighbors where I hunt).  If however word gets out that I found a huge buck dead and someone then claims to have shot it I'm a lot less likely to give it to him unless he can convince me by giving a description (if pictures have not been circulated) and telling me when and where it was shot and things start adding up that the guy is likely telling the truth.


----------



## cowhornedspike

HuntinDawg89 said:


> It seems like there are a lot of details we don't have.



Details?  Why would we want details when we can just jump to conclusions on very little information?  
That would be taking all the fun out of it!


----------



## six

I don't know the whole story.  But I can't imagine any details that would cause me to keep a rack from a deer another man claims to have shot/killed.


----------



## XIronheadX

Sometimes it's a shame the antlers don't rot too when it's not recovered. Ashes to ashes


----------



## bigbuckhuntn

lets see some pics


----------



## jimmyb

I hate it for him hope the other guy does the right thing and gives it to the shooter.Big deer make people do crazy stuff it seems.


----------



## DCHunter




----------



## NoOne

I don't know what the fuzz is all about.

I wouldn't ever try to eat a deer I found that someone else had shot not knowing how long it had been laying there.

I'd let the buzzards, coyotes and squirrels have it


----------



## Ihunt

Do unto other as you would have them do unto you. A very simple concept.


----------



## Core Lokt

Ihunt said:


> Do unto other as you would have them do unto you. A very simple concept.



Amen


----------



## doates

Startin to get interesting!!!


----------



## cowhornedspike

Yep, any more interesting and I am pretty sure it will vanish.


----------



## NCHillbilly

XIronheadX said:


> Sometimes it's a shame the antlers don't rot too when it's not recovered. Ashes to ashes



The most sensible post in this thread so far. I wouldn't want a set of horns off a deer that I didn't shoot, and I wouldn't want to mount a set of horns from a deer that I shot and lost. Not much of a trophy to brag on, it would just remind me every time I looked at it that that I made a bad shot and let a nice deer go to waste. It would be different if they were going to make something useful out of them and try to salvage what they could from an animal that they killed and didn't find until the meat was spoiled. 

It amazes me that (a: ) grown men will actually argue and fight over a set of durn deer horns, and (b: ) that many people don't care if a deer rots as long as they get the horns in the end. This is the kind of thing that gives deer hunters a bad name.


----------



## henryjoe

to much drama here give the man his deer


----------



## Potlicker60

It seems that if this is between two honest men, this wouldn't be on GON or even an issue.


----------



## DAVE

How about getting a picture of this great buck. I find it doubtful that a 160 inch buck lived in White county, Ga. Everything else in this story I can believe.


----------



## UGABuckeye

DAVE said:


> How about getting a picture of this great buck. I find it doubtful that a 160 inch buck lived in White county, Ga. Everything else in this story I can believe.



^^^^This.  Just show us the deer, let the two men sort it out amongst themselves.


----------



## Bowfisher

Just saw a pic of it...it has to be in the ball park of 160..outstanding buck


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*It may be best that this thread is deleted*

and the 2 men involved work it out between themselves....


----------



## Unicoidawg

Bowfisher said:


> Just saw a pic of it...it has to be in the ball park of 160..outstanding buck



Hunted here my entire life and it's by far the biggest thing I have seen around here.




All right guys, I have cleaned this one up. Some of ya'll need to step back and cool off before posting. If you wanna have at it go to pm's or call one another. The boards here at Woody's is not the place to do that. Keep it cival or the whole thing will be deleted.


----------



## BG77

Come on, man! The season's over down here and I'm bummed as it is! Show us a picture!!!


----------



## Mako22

This thread proves everything I have been saying about horn hunters.


----------



## Lukikus2

Woodsman69 said:


> This thread proves everything I have been saying about horn hunters.



Amazing. Bet if it had been a spike this thread would never be here.


----------



## ryanowarrior

Lol ^^

It actually scored 168 & some change
It's not my place to share pics!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Its a hoss


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Mods should delete this stupid thread.  Lots of opinions based on half-stories and zero facts.  Nothing productive here.


----------



## Unicoidawg

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Mods should delete this stupid thread.  Lots of opinions based on half-stories and zero facts.  Nothing productive here.



If we deleted everything like that here at Woody's there would be no forum.......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Ha!  Unfortunately, this is true.


----------



## Mako22

Unicoidawg said:


> If we deleted everything like that here at Woody's there would be no forum.......


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

Highly doubt  this thread is even legit without pictures


----------



## The mtn man

shooterinthefeild3 said:


> Highly doubt  this thread is even legit without pictures



It's legit!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

cklem said:


> It's legit!



Well then get us some pictures son!  A 160 from the mountains is rare indeed.


----------



## Unicoidawg

cklem said:


> It's legit!



Yes it is......


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well then get us some pictures son!  A 160 from the mountains is rare indeed.



If the guy that had it still has it, I can do better than that. will try to get pic will send to your phone if I can.


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well then get us some pictures son!  A 160 from the mountains is rare indeed.



There you go should get it


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

This is a heck of a buck. I was fortunate enough to get to see it a couple of weeks ago. Looks like something from out west. That g2 on the left side... wow! The mass is incredible too!


----------



## The mtn man

LongLeggedMacDaddy said:


> This is a heck of a buck. I was fortunate enough to get to see it a couple of weeks ago. Looks like something from out west. That g2 on the left side... wow! The mass is incredible too!



yep, we had 1 like that killed here 2 years ago, I'm only bout 30 miles away in nc, was the biggest I seen in these parts, it scored 168 also.


----------



## Mako22

No pic then no deer.


----------



## NoOne

Who would want to see a ol rotten deer that's been dead several days? The only thing I could think of would be a buzzard or some other scavenger like a possum


----------



## NoOne

Woodsman69 said:


> This thread proves everything I have been saying about horn hunters.



worshippers..... not hunters


----------



## mtr3333

No-brainer here. Give it to him.


----------



## edeano86

This is supposed to be it.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Yep..... thats it.


----------



## Killdee

Woodsman69 said:


> This thread proves everything I have been saying about horn hunters.



Well why are you still hear hanging around to look at the pic's????


----------



## meherg

im gonna do it 
THAT WOULD OF BEEN A GOODUN IN TWO YEARS


----------



## goodfornothing

I wouldn't return it. He should of made an extra effort to find his deer disabled or not...


----------



## ryanowarrior

edeano86 said:


> This is supposed to be it.



That's him....along with the feller that found the horns...

Deff finders keepers


----------



## Budda

Nice un.  I gotta goodun like it from white


----------



## Unicoidawg

Budda said:


> Nice un.  I gotta goodun like it from white



That one green scored 168..... if you got one anywhere near that size let's see it.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Any chance did he age the deer? My guess would be 6.5 to 7.5. A buck this size from white county is like a 240 in deer in Fulton or any other big buck county in ga. Amazing! Very rare for a deer to grow this around here, but if ya let them walk some will. A true giant. Most will go there hole life and never see another like this around here. He must have ate some acorns with supper high protein last year.


----------



## j_seph

Budda said:


> Nice un.  I gotta goodun like it from white





Unicoidawg said:


> That one green scored 168..... if you got one anywhere near that size let's see it.


----------



## buckdog1

Well guys i didnt start this post to cause any trouble, thats why i left out the names but i did want some opinions on what you would do. I know both men well and im not going to bash either. They did try to recover the deer but lost the trail. I pesonally would give it back no matter what it scored. I think a lot of times we as hunters should just look at the big picture and do what we know is right. The guy that shot the deer is not going to lie about it and it should be his. The deer had been seen by others in the area and i knew it was there but i didnt realize it was as big as it was. I think doing the right thing will do nothing but bring good back to the guy who found it. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## The mtn man

buckdog1 said:


> Well guys i didnt start this post to cause any trouble, thats why i left out the names but i did want some opinions on what you would do. I know both men well and im not going to bash either. They did try to recover the deer but lost the trail. I pesonally would give it back no matter what it scored. I think a lot of times we as hunters should just look at the big picture and do what we know is right. The guy that shot the deer is not going to lie about it and it should be his. The deer had been seen by others in the area and i knew it was there but i didnt realize it was as big as it was. I think doing the right thing will do nothing but bring good back to the guy who found it. Just my 2 cents worth.



opinion, I have one too.


----------



## Budda

Unicoidawg said:


> That one green scored 168..... if you got one anywhere near that size let's see it.



I git back up to my brothers in NC in a few weeks and i will git it outta the back hall and git a picture of it fer ya.  Been meening to bring it back down home fer quite some time.


----------



## Bowfisher

cklem said:


> opinion, I have one too.



Awesome deer no matter what...but did he find it dead or shoot it while it was on all fours?  Was it in the fence dead or creek dead or did he shoot it on it's last breath?  I've heard so many stories around town its comical.....


----------



## bucky

That's a nice deer either way but I don't see 168 from looking at the picture. Not very wide.


----------



## Bowfisher

I think the G2s were around 13 inches


----------



## buckdog1

Bowfisher said:


> Awesome deer no matter what...but did he find it dead or shoot it while it was on all fours?  Was it in the fence dead or creek dead or did he shoot it on it's last breath?  I've heard so many stories around town its comical.....



It was found dead.


----------



## The mtn man

Bowfisher said:


> Awesome deer no matter what...but did he find it dead or shoot it while it was on all fours?  Was it in the fence dead or creek dead or did he shoot it on it's last breath?  I've heard so many stories around town its comical.....



I have heard the other side of the story, this forum is only givin 1 side, unfortunatly the guy that found it isn't a member of the forum as far as I know, the one that actually has the rack, doesn't have access to the internet at this time due to a military obligation.I suspect we might hear from 1 of them if this thread gets much more 1 sided, I think the mods should delete this thread ,parties envolved have family members and close friends on the forum, It's not anyones place except parties envolved to give account of this, unless of course someone not envolved knows more about it than they do.


----------



## bucky

Bowfisher said:


> I think the G2s were around 13 inches


One maybe but the right side is only about 8-9 inches. I would like to see the final score from a real scorer.


----------



## Unicoidawg

cklem said:


> I have heard the other side of the story, this forum is only givin 1 side, unfortunatly the guy that found it isn't a member of the forum as far as I know, the one that actually has the rack, doesn't have access to the internet at this time due to a military obligation.I suspect we might hear from 1 of them if this thread gets much more 1 sided, I think the mods should delete this thread ,parties envolved have family members and close friends on the forum, It's not anyones place except parties envolved to give account of this, unless of course someone not envolved knows more about it than they do.



Folks are gonna talk no matter what. If it gets to bad or needs to be deleted it will be done.


----------



## The mtn man

Unicoidawg said:


> Folks are gonna talk no matter what. If it gets to bad or needs to be deleted it will be done.



ok.


----------



## DeepweR

It's a shame the feller that shot this buck lost it. If it were me I'd take it to him mounted. I've lost big deer and it feels worse than a swift kick to the nads,, it'd be priceless to see the smile on the old fellers face when I handed him HIS trophy!


----------



## dixon

Where was the deer found?Chatta. wma has been mentioned but i am thinking more like dukes creek wma.If it was recovered off of wma or someone elses property without permission that would mean someone is in possession of illegally taken wildlife.Just my way of thinking.


----------



## 280bst

I don't get involved in this type stuff but I know the guy that found the deer. I geuss I can see his point of view, the fella that shot the deer is disabled if you will he has a big business in Cleveland which is great. If I was in that position I beleive I would bring some one with me so if I shot a deer he could at least make an attempt to find it would'nt that be the thing to do. As for that size deer in White county your right but I was told this was Smithgald woods[excuse spelling]. What either person does is there choice I can see both sides what's makes it worse I've been told by the finders cousin they are creek kin. In the end it will work out I know it's hard but would'nt Judge this one without the facts.


----------



## ryanowarrior

Dear was found dead on private prop..it had been dead 2week at least.. The hunter had every right to be where he was at..all that was found was the skull and a piece of its back bone! The hunter had been huntin that buck I know of for the past 4 years! He knew where the buck slept just couldn't ever catch up with him! He also has "pitchfork" shed from last year! The dear was found at least 1/2 mile from where shooter claimed to shot the deer! But yet the shooter could not describe the deer what so ever to the feller that found the horns! The shooter was also not huntin he seen it from his driveway in one of his fields..shot it told his work hands to go look for it found blood and lost it then gave up! Who in there right mind would give up lookin for a deer this size? We all know they are more than 1 big buck runnin around this time of year for all we know it maybe a different deer the shooter shot since he could not describe it any!! It is what it is nothing can change that! My opinion the deer is in the right hands! That man with the horns hunted that deer hard "I mean every single day hard"! If anything he deserves those horns cause he was out actually tryin to kill that buck! Not just out ridin down the driveway see it and shoot the dang thing! That's my side of the story with my opinion and really don't care what the naysayer thinks or wants to believe! Just don't see how most could say give it back without knowin the whole story! Which this is not the whole story down to the T but pretty much sums it up! Take it how u want everyone has there opinion!!


----------



## Coon Dog

This is the first I have heard off this deer but what do ya no just lived in cleveland for 12 years not no many folks my take on it is the finder is jealous that he did not shoot it himself and he knows the right thing to do with rack but dont want the man to get the credit for it because he is suppose to be the best hunter or myth around how do you describe a rack like that except big very big rack no strang point to describe like any dude is going to sit there and look at it for 5 min and look for somthing besides symmetrical big rack as for shooting from truck was probably his deer stand if I became handy capped I will still hunt sit in truck crawl how ever it will not stop my passion to hunt most big deer are killed at night or from vehicle  finder still was not shooter the man is handy capped so what if he shot it from his truck they do it on hunting shows for handdy capped folks all the time I think very jealous finder and I dont no either men congrats to white co hope it works out maybe neither man deserves rack dnr come get it road kill


----------



## triton196

thats it huge deer


----------



## ryanowarrior

Coon Dog said:


> This is the first I have heard off this deer but what do ya no just lived in cleveland for 12 years not no many folks my take on it is the finder is jealous that he did not shoot it himself and he knows the right thing to do with rack but dont want the man to get the credit for it because he is suppose to be the best hunter or myth around how do you describe a rack like that except big very big rack no strang point to describe like any dude is going to sit there and look at it for 5 min and look for somthing besides symmetrical big rack as for shooting from truck was probably his deer stand if I became handy capped I will still hunt sit in truck crawl how ever it will not stop my passion to hunt most big deer are killed at night or from vehicle  finder still was not shooter the man is handy capped so what if he shot it from his truck they do it on hunting shows for handdy capped folks all the time I think very jealous finder and I dont no either men congrats to white co hope it works out maybe neither man deserves rack dnr come get it road kill




Lol if u don't know either men.....how could u call him jealous?!? Never seems to amaze me!


----------



## tree cutter 08

when exactly was the horns found? there was a hunt on hooch and smithgall back in early december. could have been shot then. a deer that size could have very easily spotlighted and shot around here. i think more than just a few people were after this deer. to many variables come into play. several weeks went by sounds like before it was recovered. to many questions and to many diffrent answers. anybody could have shot it. it could have been shot on a small game hunt with a 22 and run off and died. sounds like theres no way to prove it was the shooters deer.


----------



## Coon Dog

tree cutter 08 said:


> when exactly was the horns found? there was a hunt on hooch and smithgall back in early december. could have been shot then. a deer that size could have very easily spotlighted and shot around here. i think more than just a few people were after this deer. to many variables come into play. several weeks went by sounds like before it was recovered. to many questions and to many diffrent answers. anybody could have shot it



I agree totally with you but if someone else shot it you locals would of heard about it even if they shoot it at night and it ran off


----------



## ryanowarrior

Yes tree cutter thank you finally someone with good thinkin!
You are correct way to many factors that come into play and no way to prove the man shot "that" deer or even if the deer was shot period!!


----------



## edsel b

They is alot to the story that has not been told but not for me are any other people to tell. The good lord above knows and the man who shot it and the man who found it. If the man who found it want us to know what happened he will if not then so be it ...


----------



## tail_slider3d

The deer had been dead for over two Weeks.  Why did this guy not get help in tracking the deer?  The man who found it has all rights to the antlers.  With that said if I found it and knew without a shadow of a doubt the other man shot it then I would give it back but its the finders property now and he does not have to.


----------



## panfried0419

thebreeze said:


> If i didn't shoot it, i wouldn't want it. Any real sportsman would give it to the man who shot it.



Any real sportsmen would make any and all attempts to retrieve harvested game even if that's finding help. But like all "monster shot in county" lacks details.


----------



## paidoff

this just shows who would do the right thing and who wouldnt ..   2 different class of people .


----------



## Stumper

I just want to see a pic of the rack at this point, 160" class buck from White Co. is something else.


----------



## Core Lokt

Stumper said:


> I just want to see a pic of the rack at this point, 160" class buck from White Co. is something else.



Pic is on page 2


----------



## Duff

On a side note: I've got 3.25 acres of prime White Co land for lease. Bait plot is already planted with stands in place. This is only about .5-20 miles from where this buck was shot/killed/found/picked up. The grass........ummmm.....food plot will need cutting once per week by the leasee. The wrap around porch......ummm....stand is covered and has 3 rocking chairs already in place with porch rails....ummm.....shooting rails. Some painting needs to be done to the stand. Maybe a little pressure washing to have it ready for next fall!

Don't miss this! Florida hunters welcome!!!


----------



## Mako22

edsel b said:


> The good lord above knows and the man who shot it and the man who found it.



The good Lord above could care less about prideful men fighting over DEER ANTLERS! Oh and by the way there are only two hunters directly mentioned in God's word and ain't nothing good said about either of them!


----------



## Buck Nasty

paidoff said:


> this just shows who would do the right thing and who wouldnt ..   2 different class of people .



 HUH??????


----------



## Stumper

Saw the picture, wow! what a super buck!


----------



## bany

I found a pretty good 10 pt once, 150 probably. Used a couple shotgun blasts to free the rack so the skull was busted. We knew who shot it and asked if he wanted it.He wasn't happy about the skull i guess and didn't even take it. It was weeks later that I found it.
A side note; if he knew the woods better he could have recovered the deer. He told me  he tracked it about 2 miles in a big loop and stopped 500 to a 1000 yards short of the beast. Maybe he didn't wait long to start pushing it either.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh and by the way there are only two hunters directly mentioned in God's word and ain't nothing good said about either of them!



You might want to spend a little more time in your bible study.


----------



## BowChilling

ryanowarrior said:


> Dear was found dead on private prop..it had been dead 2week at least.. The hunter had every right to be where he was at..all that was found was the skull and a piece of its back bone! The hunter had been huntin that buck I know of for the past 4 years! He knew where the buck slept just couldn't ever catch up with him! He also has "pitchfork" shed from last year! The dear was found at least 1/2 mile from where shooter claimed to shot the deer! But yet the shooter could not describe the deer what so ever to the feller that found the horns! The shooter was also not huntin he seen it from his driveway in one of his fields..shot it told his work hands to go look for it found blood and lost it then gave up! Who in there right mind would give up lookin for a deer this size? We all know they are more than 1 big buck runnin around this time of year for all we know it maybe a different deer the shooter shot since he could not describe it any!! It is what it is nothing can change that! My opinion the deer is in the right hands! That man with the horns hunted that deer hard "I mean every single day hard"! If anything he deserves those horns cause he was out actually tryin to kill that buck! Not just out ridin down the driveway see it and shoot the dang thing! That's my side of the story with my opinion and really don't care what the naysayer thinks or wants to believe! Just don't see how most could say give it back without knowin the whole story! Which this is not the whole story down to the T but pretty much sums it up! Take it how u want everyone has there opinion!!



This seems to be the most fact filled post on here about what happened. If this is true I'd be like the guy who found it. No where is it said he's not giving it back but he's having to think long and hard about it. So would I. If I knew without a doubt it is the one the handicapped guy shot then sure I'd give it back. But I don't even think the handicapped hunter can say for certain that is the deer he shot.


----------



## lonesome dove

Only on this forum.....
Who gets the horns? (don't agree with me and I'll bash you!) 
Who's a better person? (I know this one - so he is!)
I'm right, your wrong. (my opinion matters more than yours)
"GOD" sees it my way!! (by the way - GOD doesn't like hunters....)


----------



## DCHunter

NCHillbilly said:


> The most sensible post in this thread so far. I wouldn't want a set of horns off a deer that I didn't shoot, and I wouldn't want to mount a set of horns from a deer that I shot and lost. Not much of a trophy to brag on, it would just remind me every time I looked at it that that I made a bad shot and let a nice deer go to waste. It would be different if they were going to make something useful out of them and try to salvage what they could from an animal that they killed and didn't find until the meat was spoiled.
> 
> It amazes me that (a: ) grown men will actually argue and fight over a set of durn deer horns, and (b: ) that many people don't care if a deer rots as long as they get the horns in the end. This is the kind of thing that gives deer hunters a bad name.



Good post.


----------



## The mtn man

Coon Dog said:


> This is the first I have heard off this deer but what do ya no just lived in cleveland for 12 years not no many folks my take on it is the finder is jealous that he did not shoot it himself and he knows the right thing to do with rack but dont want the man to get the credit for it because he is suppose to be the best hunter or myth around how do you describe a rack like that except big very big rack no strang point to describe like any dude is going to sit there and look at it for 5 min and look for somthing besides symmetrical big rack as for shooting from truck was probably his deer stand if I became handy capped I will still hunt sit in truck crawl how ever it will not stop my passion to hunt most big deer are killed at night or from vehicle  finder still was not shooter the man is handy capped so what if he shot it from his truck they do it on hunting shows for handdy capped folks all the time I think very jealous finder and I dont no either men congrats to white co hope it works out maybe neither man deserves rack dnr come get it road kill



Wow, I think somebody else is jealous, sounds like maybe been jealous of someone for quite some time, sounds like someone is jealous of someone, cause they have been a very successful deer hunter, around White county,This whole thread makes perfect sense to me now.Sounds like there may be more than just 1 somebody jealous of someone.Oh I don't know just an observation. What do I know.


----------



## ryanowarrior

cklem said:


> Wow, I think somebody else is jealous, sounds like maybe been jealous of someone for quite some time, sounds like someone is jealous of someone, cause they have been a very successful deer hunter, around White county,This whole thread makes perfect sense to me now.Sounds like there may be more than just 1 somebody jealous of someone.Oh I don't know just an observation. What do I know.


----------



## Dana Young

The man that supposedly shot the deer and did shoot a good buck said the deer he shot was shot on Dec 14 2012 and the deer in question had been seen at least once during the week of christmas with a full discription that matched the found antlers. The antlers were found on new years eve 2012 and had been mostly eaten by a bear so there was no way to even tell if it had been shot or died some other way, also the hair that was left on the skull was not even starting to loosen up from the hide and the meat on the skull was not even rotten. also the deer was found at least 2 miles from where it was reported to have been shot. the shooter said there was white hair and bone but very little blood where it was shoot while it was running,was tracked about an hour by the shooters employees  till they lost blood. also there were 2 of these bucks in the same general area one was a big 8 and the other one was the buck in question neither has been seen since the 10 point was seen during christmass week. the bear may have been what got this buck as far as anybody knows. I went to school with both parties and have hunted quite often with the finder. One wants credit for the record buck from white co even after only 1 hour tracking job the other just wants to preserve the buck. I am sure if the buckcould be positivily identified then it would be happily given to the shooter.


----------



## NoOne

I think that's the buck I hit with my truck while searching for the spike I shot on swallow creek. I think I should get it, squirrels are outta nuts where I live.


----------



## Coon Dog

Dana Young said:


> The man that supposedly shot the deer and did shoot a good buck said the deer he shot was shot on Dec 14 2012 and the deer in question had been seen at least once during the week of christmas with a full discription that matched the found antlers. The antlers were found on new years eve 2012 and had been mostly eaten by a bear so there was no way to even tell if it had been shot or died some other way, also the hair that was left on the skull was not even starting to loosen up from the hide and the meat on the skull was not even rotten. also the deer was found at least 2 miles from where it was reported to have been shot. the shooter said there was white hair and bone but very little blood where it was shoot while it was running,was tracked about an hour by the shooters employees  till they lost blood. also there were 2 of these bucks in the same general area one was a big 8 and the other one was the buck in question neither has been seen since the 10 point was seen during christmass week. the bear may have been what got this buck as far as anybody knows. I went to school with both parties and have hunted quite often with the finder. One wants credit for the record buck from white co even after only 1 hour tracking job the other just wants to preserve the buck. I am sure if the buckcould be positivily identified then it would be happily given to the shooter.


     finally heard a good tell off story finder should keep it then  im not a jealous person was just stiring the pot hopeing we could get a correct story  just had my opinion if they where neighbors they had some issues maybe


----------



## bany

Dana Young said:


> The man that supposedly shot the deer and did shoot a good buck said the deer he shot was shot on Dec 14 2012 and the deer in question had been seen at least once during the week of christmas with a full discription that matched the found antlers. The antlers were found on new years eve 2012 and had been mostly eaten by a bear so there was no way to even tell if it had been shot or died some other way, also the hair that was left on the skull was not even starting to loosen up from the hide and the meat on the skull was not even rotten. also the deer was found at least 2 miles from where it was reported to have been shot. the shooter said there was white hair and bone but very little blood where it was shoot while it was running,was tracked about an hour by the shooters employees  till they lost blood. also there were 2 of these bucks in the same general area one was a big 8 and the other one was the buck in question neither has been seen since the 10 point was seen during christmass week. the bear may have been what got this buck as far as anybody knows. I went to school with both parties and have hunted quite often with the finder. One wants credit for the record buck from white co even after only 1 hour tracking job the other just wants to preserve the buck. I am sure if the buckcould be positivily identified then it would be happily given to the shooter.



Thanks Dana, All this "hooplah " makes alot of sense now. If it's mostly about a record they could share that, maybe include a pic of the bear that made it all possible. What ever deer the shooter hit was LONG LOST to him, the rodents could have had the antlers too!


----------



## Mako22

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You might want to spend a little more time in your bible study.



Esau and Nimrod, get in your bible and show me another directly mentioned as a hunter!

Genesis 10:9  He was a mighty hunter before the LORD: wherefore it is said, Even as Nimrod the mighty hunter before the LORD.

Genesis 25:27  And the boys grew: and Esau was a cunning hunter, a man of the field; and Jacob was a plain man, dwelling in tents.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Woodsman69 said:


> Esau and Nimrod, get in your bible and show me another directly mentioned as a hunter!
> 
> Genesis 10:9  He was a mighty hunter before the LORD: wherefore it is said, Even as Nimrod the mighty hunter before the LORD.
> 
> Genesis 25:27  And the boys grew: and Esau was a cunning hunter, a man of the field; and Jacob was a plain man, dwelling in tents.



There are more examples, even in the New Testament, Peter is told to "arise, go kill and eat"  but my point was you indicated that hunting was frowned upon by saying, "nothing good was said about them." Nothing bad was said either.


----------



## WestGaJohn

This is why I shot all mine in the head or jump on his back after I shoot him. Problem solved.


----------



## Dana Young

WestGaJohn said:


> This is why I shot all mine in the head or jump on his back after I shoot him. Problem solved.



I heard that!!!!!


----------



## WestGaJohn

lonesome dove said:


> Only on this forum.....
> Who gets the horns? (don't agree with me and I'll bash you!)
> Who's a better person? (I know this one - so he is!)
> I'm right, your wrong. (my opinion matters more than yours)
> "GOD" sees it my way!! (by the way - GOD doesn't like hunters....)



Wrong. Nearly every forum I've seen is full of this, especially when 'what would you do' questions are posed.


----------



## Dana Young

Duff said:


> On a side note: I've got 3.25 acres of prime White Co land for lease. Bait plot is already planted with stands in place. This is only about .5-20 miles from where this buck was shot/killed/found/picked up. The grass........ummmm.....food plot will need cutting once per week by the leasee. The wrap around porch......ummm....stand is covered and has 3 rocking chairs already in place with porch rails....ummm.....shooting rails. Some painting needs to be done to the stand. Maybe a little pressure washing to have it ready for next fall!
> 
> Don't miss this! Florida hunters welcome!!!




Nah Duff the south end is much better and I'll lease an acre to anyone for $10,000 a yr in a trophy co like white that is a great deal


----------



## Duff

Dana Young said:


> Nah Duff the south end is much better and I'll lease an acre to anyone for $10,000 a yr in a trophy co like white that is a great deal



 
Stealing my thunder!

I was going to ask $12000


----------



## Dana Young

You ought to ask $35,000


----------



## The mtn man

Dana Young said:


> The man that supposedly shot the deer and did shoot a good buck said the deer he shot was shot on Dec 14 2012 and the deer in question had been seen at least once during the week of christmas with a full discription that matched the found antlers. The antlers were found on new years eve 2012 and had been mostly eaten by a bear so there was no way to even tell if it had been shot or died some other way, also the hair that was left on the skull was not even starting to loosen up from the hide and the meat on the skull was not even rotten. also the deer was found at least 2 miles from where it was reported to have been shot. the shooter said there was white hair and bone but very little blood where it was shoot while it was running,was tracked about an hour by the shooters employees  till they lost blood. also there were 2 of these bucks in the same general area one was a big 8 and the other one was the buck in question neither has been seen since the 10 point was seen during christmass week. the bear may have been what got this buck as far as anybody knows. I went to school with both parties and have hunted quite often with the finder. One wants credit for the record buck from white co even after only 1 hour tracking job the other just wants to preserve the buck. I am sure if the buckcould be positivily identified then it would be happily given to the shooter.



Good, hope everybody satisfied.


----------



## DCHunter

I'm not trying to single anyone out, but for the love of God, can we please use some commas and periods!!???


----------



## Duff

Dana Young said:


> Nah Duff the south end is much better and I'll lease an acre to anyone for $10,000 a yr in a trophy co like white that is a great deal





Don't listen to him folks. The east side of the county is where its at.

What do you Young's know about killing big White Co deer anyway? Oh..........ummmmm...............nevermind


----------



## NoOne

istillsayit'smydeer,,, iknowit'sthe onei hitwithmytruckandtherightthing2 dois giveittomeso letssettlethislikerealmen andgivememyhorns....please


----------



## The mtn man

Skeester said:


> istillsayit'smydeer,,, iknowit'sthe onei hitwithmytruckandtherightthing2 dois giveittomeso letssettlethislikerealmen andgivememyhorns....please



LOL, that aint right.


----------



## DCHunter

Skeester said:


> istillsayit'smydeer,,, iknowit'sthe onei hitwithmytruckandtherightthing2 dois giveittomeso letssettlethislikerealmen andgivememyhorns....please



I could at least follow that.


----------



## Dana Young

Sorry I am just a country boy, not very well educated at all. Especially in english.


----------



## DCHunter

Dana Young said:


> Sorry I am just a country boy, not very well educated at all. Especially in english.



I aint talkin bout you


----------



## The mtn man

DCHunter said:


> I aint talkin bout you



whew, I almost ran out of breath, couldn't tell where to take a breath, got dizzy!


----------



## DCHunter

cklem said:


> whew, I almost ran out of breath, couldn't tell where to take a breath, got dizzy!


----------



## goshenmountainman

If the meat under the hide was not spoiled and stinking around the horns then the deer was not dead for two weeks. It would already be stinking after a couple days, you can cut horns off a buck and they will be stinking in just a couple days. So deer probably died within 2 or 3 days before the guy found it. And if deer was 2 miles away from where other guy shot a deer, probably not the same deer. He may have shot the big eight and it may still be laying out there somewhere closer to where he shot deer.


----------



## tree cutter 08

yall know well have so many southern hunters up here next year thinking there going to kill a booner mt deer!


----------



## REB 73

tree cutter 08 said:


> yall know well have so many southern hunters up here next year thinking there going to kill a booner mt deer!


Don't think so they hunt the southern for a reason flat ground.People on the bottom look down the one on top lol


----------



## Madsnooker

Coon Dog said:


> This is the first I have heard off this deer but what do ya no just lived in cleveland for 12 years not no many folks my take on it is the finder is jealous that he did not shoot it himself and he knows the right thing to do with rack but dont want the man to get the credit for it because he is suppose to be the best hunter or myth around how do you describe a rack like that except big very big rack no strang point to describe like any dude is going to sit there and look at it for 5 min and look for somthing besides symmetrical big rack as for shooting from truck was probably his deer stand if I became handy capped I will still hunt sit in truck crawl how ever it will not stop my passion to hunt most big deer are killed at night or from vehicle  finder still was not shooter the man is handy capped so what if he shot it from his truck they do it on hunting shows for handdy capped folks all the time I think very jealous finder and I dont no either men congrats to white co hope it works out maybe neither man deserves rack dnr come get it road kill



Can soemone please interprit this for me?


----------



## 280bst

I think Rosetta stone got a special class for that there


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

Madsnooker said:


> Can soemone please interprit this for me?



That man has just got a lot on his mind, thats all.


----------



## j_seph

Madsnooker said:


> Can soemone please interprit this for me?





280bst said:


> I think Rosetta stone got a special class for that there



That's how we tell the locals from the flat land wannabes.


----------



## Bowfisher

Got prime river bottom land on the chattahoochee with food plots and stands to the highest bidder


----------



## mguthrie

Ihunt said:


> Do unto other as you would have them do unto you. A very simple concept.



That's it right there. Give it back if you would want someone to give yours back if the same thing happened to you. If not keep it. Personal I'd return it. Hope he gets it back.


----------



## mguthrie

Madsnooker said:


> Can soemone please interprit this for me?



Sounds like he was up all night coon huntin lol


----------



## NoOne

Coon Dog said:


> This is the first I have heard off this deer but what do ya no just lived in cleveland for 12 years not no many folks my take on it is the finder is jealous that he did not shoot it himself and he knows the right thing to do with rack but dont want the man to get the credit for it because he is suppose to be the best hunter or myth around how do you describe a rack like that except big very big rack no strang point to describe like any dude is going to sit there and look at it for 5 min and look for somthing besides symmetrical big rack as for shooting from truck was probably his deer stand if I became handy capped I will still hunt sit in truck crawl how ever it will not stop my passion to hunt most big deer are killed at night or from vehicle  finder still was not shooter the man is handy capped so what if he shot it from his truck they do it on hunting shows for handdy capped folks all the time I think very jealous finder and I dont no either men congrats to white co hope it works out maybe neither man deserves rack dnr come get it road kill





Madsnooker said:


> Can soemone please interprit this for me?



That's an old Alabamian dialect which translates...That's one big deer with a big set of horns that someone shot or got killed somehow or another "no one really knows how" and maybe they should just give the horns to the DNR so they can display for all the hornworshippers to enjoy.


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll cool down now.


----------



## The mtn man

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll cool down now.



yep, got it, thanks!


----------



## panfried0419

Antler hunters are about up there with the Drake wearing public water duck hunters. Arrogant and no care for the preservation of hunting for future generations. Just bash bash bash.


----------



## woody777

I shot one that I could not find. Fella club member found it about a week later. Nice 8 pointer. 

I did not ask for it because after a week I considered it finders keepers.

I also figured if the guy was enough of a jerk to keep it, then it confirmed he was a jerk.


----------



## cowhornedspike

panfried0419 said:


> Antler hunters are about up there with the Drake wearing public water duck hunters. Arrogant and no care for the preservation of hunting for future generations. Just bash bash bash.



So let me make sure I have this straight:

I hunt public water. 
I own and even occasionally wear Drake clothing while waterfowl hunting.  
You don't know me but somehow you feel that you can come on here and say that I have no care for the preservation of hunting for future generations?  

WOW is about all I can say on here about that without getting banned...but certainly not all I would like to say about it.


----------



## Rich M

What's this about duck hunters?  I don't wear drake but sure do hunt ducks on public land and put up with a lot of morons to hunt sometimes.  Are you a moron, Drake Boy?

As for the handicapped guy - his situation is a little different and he should get the head.  Just don't get 'em mounted cause it didn't go right.


----------



## JB0704

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't want a set of horns off a deer that I didn't shoot, and I wouldn't want to mount a set of horns from a deer that I shot and lost.....it would just remind me every time I looked at it that that I made a bad shot and let a nice deer go to waste.



Yep.


----------



## The mtn man

Who shot the deer??? who found the deer???


----------



## The mtn man

Dana Young said:


> The man that supposedly shot the deer and did shoot a good buck said the deer he shot was shot on Dec 14 2012 and the deer in question had been seen at least once during the week of christmas with a full discription that matched the found antlers. The antlers were found on new years eve 2012 and had been mostly eaten by a bear so there was no way to even tell if it had been shot or died some other way, also the hair that was left on the skull was not even starting to loosen up from the hide and the meat on the skull was not even rotten. also the deer was found at least 2 miles from where it was reported to have been shot. the shooter said there was white hair and bone but very little blood where it was shoot while it was running,was tracked about an hour by the shooters employees  till they lost blood. also there were 2 of these bucks in the same general area one was a big 8 and the other one was the buck in question neither has been seen since the 10 point was seen during christmass week. the bear may have been what got this buck as far as anybody knows. I went to school with both parties and have hunted quite often with the finder. One wants credit for the record buck from white co even after only 1 hour tracking job the other just wants to preserve the buck. I am sure if the buckcould be positivily identified then it would be happily given to the shooter.



So who should keep this massive rack? is the person that found it really a dirt bad? would you really give this rack to someone?would you really think bad of someone for keeping a rack they found under these circumstances?


----------



## panfried0419

cowhornedspike said:


> So let me make sure I have this straight:
> 
> I hunt public water.
> I own and even occasionally wear Drake clothing while waterfowl hunting.
> You don't know me but somehow you feel that you can come on here and say that I have no care for the preservation of hunting for future generations?
> 
> WOW is about all I can say on here about that without getting banned...but certainly not all I would like to say about it.



You took it out of context. It was sarcasm. It's in reference to those that claim they antler
 hunt only but shoot yearlings and public duck hunters that claim they shoot limit of ducks but really just shoot coots. That's what the bash bash bash part was. Geeze.


----------



## edsel b

My Dad has always taught me to do the best I could to help people out because he is a great Man!  Anyone on her knows my dad and family and what great people they are.  So if any of y'all on here wants to come to the mountains and kill a big buck or turkey or catch native trout... just pm me because my Dad and family has showed me these mountains all my life.  I know these mountains and trout streams better than anyone under 60 years old.  Thanks A Lot and God Bless I just love helping good people out and see a smile on their face. NO GOOD COMES TO PEOPLE THAT DO WRONG!  THAT'S WHAT MY DADDY HAS ALWAYS TOLD ME.


----------



## The mtn man

edsel b said:


> My Dad has always taught me to do the best I could to help people out because he is a great Man!  Anyone on her knows my dad and family and what great people they are.  So if any of y'all on here wants to come to the mountains and kill a big buck or turkey or catch native trout... just pm me because my Dad and family has showed me these mountains all my life.  I know these mountains and trout streams better than anyone under 60 years old.  Thanks A Lot and God Bless I just love helping good people out and see a smile on their face. NO GOOD COMES TO PEOPLE THAT DO WRONG!  THAT'S WHAT MY DADDY HAS ALWAYS TOLD ME.


I wish I knew my way around , north Ga. mtns, will you teach me?
I get lost everytime I get out of the truck! I really need a guy like you around, to show me the ropes.


----------



## The mtn man

ryanowarrior said:


> Really? Internet thug talkin lol?!? Know ya wouldn't say that to the mans face?



Talked to our Uncle yesterday, just so you know, told him whats goin on, he don't have internet access, or much phone access.He will be back next month to address issue.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Rich M said:


> As for the handicapped guy - his situation is a little different and he should get the head.  Just don't get 'em mounted cause it didn't go right.



Let me ask you, if you found the biggest rack ever seen and some guy says, "yeah I shot that buck, give me the rack," but none of the facts of his account line up with this deer, are you going to give him the rack? 
I think a lot of y'all are letting the phrase "handicapped hunter" cloud your judgement.  Disabled or not, it doesn't automatically give him a free pass to lay claim to whatever he wants.


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Let me ask you, if you found the biggest rack ever seen and some guy says, "yeah I shot that buck, give me the rack," but none of the facts of his account line up with this deer, are you going to give him the rack?
> I think a lot of y'all are letting the phrase "handicapped hunter" cloud your judgement.  Disabled or not, it doesn't automatically give him a free pass to lay claim to whatever he wants.


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right guys...... no more personal stuff or the entire thread will be deleted and anymore pertaining to the whole thing will be deleted as soon as they are found.

 Everyone here is an adult....... ACT LIKE ONE!!!


----------



## ryanowarrior

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Let me ask you, if you found the biggest rack ever seen and some guy says, "yeah I shot that buck, give me the rack," but none of the facts of his account line up with this deer, are you going to give him the rack?
> I think a lot of y'all are letting the phrase "handicapped hunter" cloud your judgement.  Disabled or not, it doesn't automatically give him a free pass to lay claim to whatever he wants.



 

Brent lol


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

I love How duck hunting got brought into this thread. Next it will be elk hunting.


----------



## The mtn man

shooterinthefeild3 said:


> I love How duck hunting got brought into this thread. Next it will be elk hunting.



Yea  Ben, by all means , lets change the subject.Did your other club member find out who left the .300 shell in his ladder stand?


----------



## meherg

Hey if corn was legal in north georgia 
my bad


----------



## paidoff

if the guy had a dollar from each opinion on here he could go on a dang guided hunt in Saskatchewan and kill a booner  . !!  surely yall  have something better to do


----------



## Unicoidawg

paidoff said:


> if the guy had a dollar from each opinion on here he could go on a dang guided hunt in Saskatchewan and kill a booner  . !!  surely yall  have something better to do



181 is a long way from $5,000 or so . Got a ways to go....


----------



## paidoff

hes close to a cull buck  hunt  anyway


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

cklem said:


> Yea  Ben, by all means , lets change the subject.Did your other club member find out who left the .300 shell in his ladder stand?



As far as I know he never did.


----------



## panfried0419

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Let me ask you, if you found the biggest rack ever seen and some guy says, "yeah I shot that buck, give me the rack," but none of the facts of his account line up with this deer, are you going to give him the rack?
> I think a lot of y'all are letting the phrase "handicapped hunter" cloud your judgement.  Disabled or not, it doesn't automatically give him a free pass to lay claim to whatever he wants.



Amen!!!!!


----------



## Longlivethebeast

I totally agree with last post, well said!!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Let me ask you, if you found the biggest rack ever seen and some guy says, "yeah I shot that buck, give me the rack," but none of the facts of his account line up with this deer, are you going to give him the rack?
> I think a lot of y'all are letting the phrase "handicapped hunter" cloud your judgement.  Disabled or not, it doesn't automatically give him a free pass to lay claim to whatever he wants.



Completely agree!


----------



## Tennessee Buck

Sharkie said:


> What is wrong with people. The dude is disabled. Is this guy who found it gonna show all his friends like he shot it? I'd be more than happy to give it to him if I found it, even if it was 6 months later.


 X2  i BET HE TOOK IT AND GOT THE DEER MOUNTED AND IS TELLING EVERONE HE SHOT IT


----------



## Budda

I am a old toad but don't hide behind it to git a buck I supposed to have shot at least a week prior an cant even tell what it looked like fer shure.  Ifn the man ain't Gina give the rack back, then it ain't nobody else's concern.  No matter who gits on here an testifies to what they say are the facts, nobody was there an it's heresay.  

Find a different horse to beat with a sledge hammer.  This un is deader than Elvis.  Now ima gonna git back to these sqeezins.  It's happy hour somewhere


----------



## ryanowarrior

Tennessee Buck said:


> X2  i BET HE TOOK IT AND GOT THE DEER MOUNTED AND IS TELLING EVERONE HE SHOT IT



Not even close!!


----------



## crazybuck123

ryanowarrior said:


> Dear was found dead on private prop..it had been dead 2week at least.. The hunter had every right to be where he was at..all that was found was the skull and a piece of its back bone! The hunter had been huntin that buck I know of for the past 4 years! He knew where the buck slept just couldn't ever catch up with him! He also has "pitchfork" shed from last year! The dear was found at least 1/2 mile from where shooter claimed to shot the deer! But yet the shooter could not describe the deer what so ever to the feller that found the horns! The shooter was also not huntin he seen it from his driveway in one of his fields..shot it told his work hands to go look for it found blood and lost it then gave up! Who in there right mind would give up lookin for a deer this size? We all know they are more than 1 big buck runnin around this time of year for all we know it maybe a different deer the shooter shot since he could not describe it any!! It is what it is nothing can change that! My opinion the deer is in the right hands! That man with the horns hunted that deer hard "I mean every single day hard"! If anything he deserves those horns cause he was out actually tryin to kill that buck! Not just out ridin down the driveway see it and shoot the dang thing! That's my side of the story with my opinion and really don't care what the naysayer thinks or wants to believe! Just don't see how most could say give it back without knowin the whole story! Which this is not the whole story down to the T but pretty much sums it up! Take it how u want everyone has there opinion!!



Moral of story, he didnt kill it so why he want it?? He obviously didnt hunt it hard enough or he would have killed it instead of the other guy


----------



## bfriendly

crazybuck123 said:


> Moral of story, he didnt kill it so why he want it?? He obviously didnt hunt it hard enough or he would have killed it instead of the other guy



Moral of story? Sounds like Opinion #182

I have been here for 5 years and have heard several stories of guy here who have hunted a buck, A Specific Buck, and someone else shot it, it got hit by a car etc.....

Moral of Story? You dont always Kill "The One" you have hunted......

Being a silent member of this Jury, so far, I am still on the fence.........I know there are Handicapped Folks, but there are also Lazy Folks that use and abuse Disability Benefits..........you know the ones..........I dont know enough of the "Handicapped Hunter" in order to judge his credibility...........sending employees to go look for it was NOT a good start

The "Finder" seems to be of Good Character from what I have gathered so far. But did he know of the "Lost, Shot Deer", before searching?
What exactly was the Finder Searching for? Did he spend extra time looking for the Deer he heard got shot?

Right now, I am leaning to the side of the Finder being the  Keeper........The Deer was given up, along with the Search for it.


So glad we have a Picture of the Subject of this thread........NICE DEER!


----------



## bfriendly

crazybuck123 said:


> Moral of story, he didnt kill it so why he want it?? He obviously didnt hunt it hard enough or he would have killed it instead of the other guy



If you found that set, would you leave it there, since you didn't kill it?

Finding ONE of those sheds, even half eaten by Squirrels would be AWESOME! Would you just walk by it, leave it lay, since you didn't Kill it?


----------



## buckdog1

bfriendly said:


> Moral of story? Sounds like Opinion #182
> 
> I have been here for 5 years and have heard several stories of guy here who have hunted a buck, A Specific Buck, and someone else shot it, it got hit by a car etc.....
> 
> Moral of Story? You dont always Kill "The One" you have hunted......
> 
> Being a silent member of this Jury, so far, I am still on the fence.........I know there are Handicapped Folks, but there are also Lazy Folks that use and abuse Disability Benefits..........you know the ones..........I dont know enough of the "Handicapped Hunter" in order to judge his credibility...........sending employees to go look for it was NOT a good start
> 
> The "Finder" seems to be of Good Character from what I have gathered so far. But did he know of the "Lost, Shot Deer", before searching?
> What exactly was the Finder Searching for? Did he spend extra time looking for the Deer he heard got shot?
> 
> Right now, I am leaning to the side of the Finder being the  Keeper........The Deer was given up, along with the Search for it.
> 
> 
> So glad we have a Picture of the Subject of this thread........NICE DEER!



Well, i can tell you this Terry is a stand up guy. I have known him all my life and he could be out drawing disability now for his second story fall, that broke his back, that they said he would never walk again but he does with a strugle everyday. He works everyday, owns multiple business' and has never let his disablilty stop him, as much as that is possible. So his character is not at all in question, as far as im concerned.


----------



## The mtn man

bfriendly said:


> If you found that set, would you leave it there, since you didn't kill it?
> 
> Finding ONE of those sheds, even half eaten by Squirrels would be AWESOME! Would you just walk by it, leave it lay, since you didn't Kill it?



I found a skull and rack of a massive 10pt and a good 8 last weekend on our lease while coon huntin,they looked to have been there for about 2 seasons, this is our first year on this lease, if someone comes to me and says they shot them and want the racks, they will have to come to nc and try to get the 10pt off my sons bedroom wall. I didnt shoot them, the shooter obiously gave up the search, The way I see it, I have a good find.By the way the guy found the rack in question while still hunting the deer.


----------



## ryanowarrior

crazybuck123 said:


> Moral of story, he didnt kill it so why he want it?? He obviously didnt hunt it hard enough or he would have killed it instead of the other guy



I can promise you he's hunted that deer way more than the so called shooter has! I know for sure he's hunted it for 4 years also has last years shed to back it up!

YOU "obviously" don't know him


----------



## crazybuck123

ryanowarrior said:


> I can promise you he's hunted that deer way more than the so called shooter has! I know for sure he's hunted it for 4 years also has last years shed to back it up!
> 
> YOU "obviously" don't know him



I dont know the man that found em or shot the deer BUT if the man really shot him couldnt find him and that man did he should give the shooter the horns!! Why would u want the horns from a deer somebody else shot?? If thats what u want then just ride the highway during the rut and collect horns


----------



## crazybuck123

and whether hes hunted it for 4 or 15 years it dont matter he didnt shoot him the other man accomplished something he wasnt able to and hes jealous so hes keeping the horns If the shooter in question didnt really shoot him then the man with the horns is in the right!! I just dont know why u would want some horns u didnt kill??


----------



## crazybuck123

bfriendly said:


> If you found that set, would you leave it there, since you didn't kill it?
> 
> Finding ONE of those sheds, even half eaten by Squirrels would be AWESOME! Would you just walk by it, leave it lay, since you didn't Kill it?



I can promise u if i found some horns in the woods i would pick em up and put em in da truck and if someone said they shot the deer and couldnt find it i would give em the horns whether they really shot it or not they would mean nothin to me!! they would just sit under the barn with bout 100 other racks


----------



## ryanowarrior

crazybuck123 said:


> and whether hes hunted it for 4 or 15 years it dont matter he didnt shoot him the other man accomplished something he wasnt able to and hes jealous so hes keeping the horns If the shooter in question didnt really shoot him then the man with the horns is in the right!! I just dont know why u would want some horns u didnt kill??



The man that found the horns has nothing to be jealous about! Probly other way around! That's just it, there is NO proof that the shooter actually shot "that" deer!


----------



## The mtn man

crazybuck123 said:


> I can promise u if i found some horns in the woods i would pick em up and put em in da truck and if someone said they shot the deer and couldnt find it i would give em the horns whether they really shot it or not they would mean nothin to me!! they would just sit under the barn with bout 100 other racks



I found 2 racks last weekend, I didn't shoot em , but I like em.They don't mean anything to me either,don't mean I don't still like em.


----------



## Paint Brush

*This beats all I have ever seen*

I havent been able to post for the last 3 weeks been out of town you might say. But I have been getting a few phone calls about this POST. Let me start by saying a lot of you fellows are real quick to ASSUME that you know all about this situation and we all know what happens when someone ASSUMES, IT TENDS TO MAKE AN _ _ _ OUT OF THEM.
I do know a little bit about the deer in question I gave him his name PITCH FORK, if im not bad wrong and dont think I am he was either 7 or 8 years old this year. From his shed last year I knew he was a 150 at least,an awsome acomplishment for a deer from here,to say the least.

When the fellow found him he called me all the way across the state and said I found pitch fork dead,before he ever put his hands on his horns. My first question was what happened to him and he said dont know a bear has been eating him. After we talked a few minutes I asked him whos gonna say they shot him,and how many. 
He was seen twice the week before he was found alive and well with a good description of what he looked like. The fellow said he shot a big buck over 2 weeks before that.
The one who found this deer had no knowledge of a shot deer. There are to many things that point to this not being the same deer. If any one on this forum ever shoots a deer the size of pitch fork and only spends a couple of hours looking for it,then shame on you. When I give up searching for one I just said let the chipmunks have the horns,thers no other way to look at it.
I really dont think these were the same deer,and thats my opinion.
P.S. If any of you want to bad mouth the fellow that picked up the rack just send me a PM lets talk.


----------



## ryanowarrior

Paint Brush said:


> I havent been able to post for the last 3 weeks been out of town you might say. But I have been getting a few phone calls about this POST. Let me start by saying a lot of you fellows are real quick to ASSUME that you know all about this situation and we all know what happens when someone ASSUMES, IT TENDS TO MAKE AN _ _ _ OUT OF THEM.
> I do know a little bit about the deer in question I gave him his name PITCH FORK, if im not bad wrong and dont think I am he was either 7 or 8 years old this year. From his shed last year I knew he was a 150 at least,an awsome acomplishment for a deer from here,to say the least.
> 
> When the fellow found him he called me all the way across the state and said I found pitch fork dead,before he ever put his hands on his horns. My first question was what happened to him and he said dont know a bear has been eating him. After we talked a few minutes I asked him whos gonna say they shot him,and how many.
> He was seen twice the week before he was found alive and well with a good description of what he looked like. The fellow said he shot a big buck over 2 weeks before that.
> The one who found this deer had no knowledge of a shot deer. There are to many things that point to this not being the same deer. If any one on this forum ever shoots a deer the size of pitch fork and only spends a couple of hours looking for it,then shame on you. When I give up searching for one I just said let the chipmunks have the horns,thers no other way to look at it.
> I really dont think these were the same deer,and thats my opinion.
> P.S. If any of you want to bad mouth the fellow that picked up the rack just send me a PM lets talk.



 dang bout time!


----------



## crazybuck123

My opinions are based on "IF" the said shooter really shot him thats if cause i dont know, but if he did and the said finder wont give them to him I dont have to bad mouth him hes said enough for himself!! But i dont know the whole story and so thats just an opinion!But if the man really did shoot him and he wont give the horns to him hes a jerk!!


----------



## NoOne

crazybuck123 said:


> My opinions are based on "IF" the said shooter really shot him thats if cause i dont know, but if he did and the said finder wont give them to him I dont have to bad mouth him hes said enough for himself!! But i dont know the whole story and so thats just an opinion!But if the man really did shoot him and he wont give the horns to him hes a jerk!!



That's the buck I hit with my truck while looking for the spike I shot on Swallow Creek. I know it's the same one cause he had horns on his head, brown in color with a white tail. I would have tried to find him but the bear that I avoided hitting that was chasing him was pretty big and I wasn't going to fight him over it.


----------



## The mtn man

crazybuck123 said:


> My opinions are based on "IF" the said shooter really shot him thats if cause i dont know, but if he did and the said finder wont give them to him I dont have to bad mouth him hes said enough for himself!! But i dont know the whole story and so thats just an opinion!But if the man really did shoot him and he wont give the horns to him hes a jerk!!



huhh!!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Nicodemus said:


> I`d give it to him. I don`t want another man`s trophy.



I wouldn't consider a gut shoot deer to be a trophy.
I think these people need to get more gun, or learn how to shoot.

Finders keepers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Five pages of arguing over a dead, rotten deer somebody found in the woods? I guess I don't see the whole "why" of it to begin with.


----------



## swalker1517

NCHillbilly said:


> Five pages of arguing over a dead, rotten deer somebody found in the woods? I guess I don't see the whole "why" of it to begin with.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

paidoff said:


> this just shows who would do the right thing and who wouldnt ..   2 different class of people .




Yes I totally agree.
Those that shoot to kill and those that gut shoot.


----------



## The mtn man

NCHillbilly said:


> Five pages of arguing over a dead, rotten deer somebody found in the woods? I guess I don't see the whole "why" of it to begin with.



Finally, an intelligent post!


----------



## ryano

NCHillbilly said:


> Five pages of arguing over a dead, rotten deer somebody found in the woods? I guess I don't see the whole "why" of it to begin with.



Its probably been pointed out already in this thread but I have not the time nor patience to look for it.

Had this been a doe, this thread doesnt even make it to page two.

Sad what big antlers can do to some folks.


----------



## ryanowarrior

ryano said:


> Sad what big antlers can do to some folks.



Some say it'd even make a Preacher man cuss!


----------



## db30

As uncharacteristic as it is for me to post on the internet , I felt compelled to  fill in the blanks. The deer in question was shot just before dark on a day in mid December. It had been seen in the area several times that week. The shooter looked for the deer for several hours that evening and finally decided it would be best to continue in the morning. A co-worker and myself went the following morning , located blood,  and was able to track the deer for 400 - 500 yards. After finding no more blood , we brought in a hound and were able to make it a another 100 yards. I personally spent several hours , over the next two days searching all the while keeping the shooter informed. I was unable to find any more sign. We hoped it lived. Around the first of January, we heard news of a deer being found. The shooter contacted the finder and was told of the area where the deer had been found. We then returned to the area to find the remains. We were unable to locate all the remains, but were able to find a hind quarter , which was found on state land that borders private property. As it turns out , the deer apparently died about 500 yards downhill from where blood was last found.

ps we called him moose on this side of the creek


----------



## JustUs4All

Six pages, 213 posts, 17,461 views! 


---Antlers---


----------



## NoOne

JustUs4All said:


> Six pages, 213 posts, 17,461 views!
> 
> 
> ---Antlers---



no...horn worshippers


----------



## crazybuck123

db30 said:


> As uncharacteristic as it is for me to post on the internet , I felt compelled to  fill in the blanks. The deer in question was shot just before dark on a day in mid December. It had been seen in the area several times that week. The shooter looked for the deer for several hours that evening and finally decided it would be best to continue in the morning. A co-worker and myself went the following morning , located blood,  and was able to track the deer for 400 - 500 yards. After finding no more blood , we brought in a hound and were able to make it a another 100 yards. I personally spent several hours , over the next two days searching all the while keeping the shooter informed. I was unable to find any more sign. We hoped it lived. Around the first of January, we heard news of a deer being found. The shooter contacted the finder and was told of the area where the deer had been found. We then returned to the area to find the remains. We were unable to locate all the remains, but were able to find a hind quarter , which was found on state land that borders private property. As it turns out , the deer apparently died about 500 yards downhill from where blood was last found.
> 
> ps we called him moose on this side of the creek



If this post is true then there is no doubt the man should give him the horns cause they aint 2 deer that size in white county! so it has to be the same deer


----------



## ryanowarrior

crazybuck123 said:


> If this post is true then there is no doubt the man should give him the horns cause they aint 2 deer that size in white county! so it has to be the same deer



Haha!! sorry horns are stayin where they are no matter abodies opinion


----------



## db30

What i posted  is 100% true. But there is nothing that we can do about it. I think they know too. First they say the deer had been dead 2 weeks then they say  it was seen the week before.  Sounds like  excuses to me.


----------



## Budda

crazybuck123 said:


> If this post is true then there is no doubt the man should give him the horns cause they aint 2 deer that size in white county! so it has to be the same deer



Yer wrong son.  I got me one of them in White County on my own place a few years ago and it is back in White County now after hangin in NC for the last few years in my brothers back hall.  160's are possible ifn you aint goina shootem when they are dinks.


----------



## deerbuster

Why can't we leave this topic alone?


----------



## ryanowarrior

db30 said:


> What i posted  is 100% true. But there is nothing that we can do about it. I think they know too. First they say the deer had been dead 2 weeks then they say  it was seen the week before.  Sounds like  excuses to me.



Excuses lol...far from it!! There your side if story and the others side.....then there's the truth which know one will ever actually know!



deerbuster said:


> Why can't we leave this topic alone?



Nobody forced u to open the thread and read it


----------



## NoOne

I think the bear killed it. I think it should be given back to the bear


----------



## GA DAWG

I know another Feller that wounded him on the state land. Before either of these other two guys came into the picture  I kinda thought he was crazy. LoL. He said it would be a white co record. Guess he was right.


----------



## ryanowarrior

GA DAWG said:


> I know another Feller that wounded him on the state land. Before either of these other two guys came into the picture  I kinda thought he was crazy. LoL. He said it would be a white co record. Guess he was right.



Na that's a different deer..dang good deer but different one!


----------



## db30

Yall have the horns we dont. Nothing i can do about that.but who are yall going to think about every time you look at him.(moose)


----------



## crazybuck123

db30 said:


> Yall have the horns we dont. Nothing i can do about that.but who are yall going to think about every time you look at him.(moose)



All i can say is i hope the shoe gets on the other foot someday! I couldnt imagine finding a deer like that and knowingly not giving it to the man who killed him, guess some people have CLASS and some dont. A story like this just shows u who does and who dont!


----------



## crazybuck123

Skeester said:


> I think the bear killed it. I think it should be given back to the bear



If the bear asked for it i bet hed give it to him!! hahahahah


----------



## The mtn man

crazybuck123 said:


> All i can say is i hope the shoe gets on the other foot someday! I couldnt imagine finding a deer like that and knowingly not giving it to the man who killed him, guess some people have CLASS and some dont. A story like this just shows u who does and who dont!



Sounds like this is really bothering you.I hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## ryanowarrior

db30 said:


> Yall have the horns we dont. Nothing i can do about that.but who are yall going to think about every time you look at him.(moose)



We'll think Pitchfork 




crazybuck123 said:


> All i can say is i hope the shoe gets on the other foot someday! I couldnt imagine finding a deer like that and knowingly not giving it to the man who killed him, guess some people have CLASS and some dont. A story like this just shows u who does and who dont!



Show me the proof that man killed it!!!!
That's right there is no proof!!


----------



## db30

I'm done can't argue with ignorance


----------



## The mtn man

db30 said:


> I'm done can't argue with ignorance



Sounds good, good luck to you.


----------



## ryanowarrior

db30 said:


> I'm done can't argue with ignorance



Lol


----------



## coonhunter

Make a reproduction rack


----------



## NoOne

Split the horns in 2, one can have one side and one can have the other.


----------



## across the river

db30 said:


> As uncharacteristic as it is for me to post on the internet , I felt compelled to  fill in the blanks. The deer in question was shot just before dark on a day in mid December. It had been seen in the area several times that week. The shooter looked for the deer for several hours that evening and finally decided it would be best to continue in the morning. A co-worker and myself went the following morning , located blood,  and was able to track the deer for 400 - 500 yards. After finding no more blood , we brought in a hound and were able to make it a another 100 yards. I personally spent several hours , over the next two days searching all the while keeping the shooter informed. I was unable to find any more sign. We hoped it lived. Around the first of January, we heard news of a deer being found. The shooter contacted the finder and was told of the area where the deer had been found. We then returned to the area to find the remains. We were unable to locate all the remains, but were able to find a hind quarter , which was found on state land that borders private property. As it turns out , the deer apparently died about 500 yards downhill from where blood was last found.
> 
> ps we called him moose on this side of the creek



If the deer was shot so poorly that it was able to make it almost an entire mile before it passed, then handicapped or not, I don't think he really has any claim to it.   Who is to say the deer didn't have a wounds that it could have lived through, but it was eventually killed by a bear or a coyote.   The guy needs to learn to shoot better. Second, if I thought the deer had run onto public land that I had access to, I would have been out the a lot more than two days looking for it if I thought it was that big.   Finders keepers here in my opinion.


----------



## T.P.

This is why I shoot small bucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

T.P. said:


> This is why I shoot small bucks.



Yep, they're easier to kill and nobody wants the horns.


----------



## T.P.

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, they're easier to kill and nobody wants the horns.



Tru-dat!


----------



## The mtn man

Skeester said:


> Split the horns in 2, one can have one side and one can have the other.



LOL, thats a good idea! I think this dead horse has been beaten , enough.


----------



## NoOne

T.P. said:


> This is why I shoot small bucks.



Spikes are the best. I need more members in my SHOOT club. Spike Hunters One Only Team!!


----------



## buckdog1

Now i told myself that i wasnt going to show these but all Earl nephews and his Brother want to act like Earl was the only one that was hunting this deer. Well thats just not the truth and heres a little proof. These are the  trail cam pictures of the deer last year before season. There were others after him, that knew he was there.


----------



## The mtn man

Dang, thats a nice buck, we never said Earl was the only one huntin that buck, just that he had been after him for quite some time, during fall a buck like that probably would travel long distances, I'm sure a lot of hunters would be after a buck like that.He just found his dead body in a place he new the buck would frequently use.I sure hate the whole thing, a buck like that should have been killed took out whole and mounted and ate, not waisted. I sure wish I could have got a shot at him, I don't even hunt there, I would probably have got buck fever and missed him anyways.


----------



## ryanowarrior

buckdog1 said:


> all Earl nephews and his Brother want to act like Earl was the only one that was hunting this deer.



Show me where I said HE was the only one huntin this deer? Come on Raymond!!!

Plus we all know big bucks move out to different location after he looses his velvet


----------



## elfiii

JustUs4All said:


> Six pages, 213 posts, 17,461 views!
> 
> 
> ---Antlers---



Belly buckin'.

Mercy me!


----------



## lonesome dove

I found a 7 pointer on the side of Hwy 22. It's about 13" wide....... I hope I don't create a stir with people wanting it back. It was the biggest deer I saw all year.

as for the pitch fork / moose delima........ Mr. Tabor (Sharpblades) could make a bunch of handles out of that much bone!


----------



## JustUs4All

Now on page Seven with 245 posts, and over 20,300 views! 

There must be more to this antler business than I ever suspected.


----------



## The mtn man

lonesome dove said:


> I found a 7 pointer on the side of Hwy 22. It's about 13" wide....... I hope I don't create a stir with people wanting it back. It was the biggest deer I saw all year.
> 
> as for the pitch fork / moose delima........ Mr. Tabor (Sharpblades) could make a bunch of handles out of that much bone!



I think your safe, keep the 7pt, people have found deer I shot before, I didn't make a big deal about gettin horns back, I even had a guy find a good 8 I shot once and had it mounted, I found out the next year,that one did get to me since he found it 3 hours after I shot and was still blood trailin. it I would have probly found it.He offered to give it back, he knew he had done wrong, I just told him if it was that important to him to just keep it, he was in his 40s and had never shot a buck before.


----------



## kmckinnie

248 
Hey I found a buck in Quitman Co this year......





I'll take a 5,ooo reward if you want him back.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Anyone that makes a poor shot doesn't deserve a reward.

Some of the posters need to join the Obama administration,
 "everybody is entitled to a trophy buck" 
      whether you can shoot accurately or not.

I guess if this were a accuracy competition the shooter would get a prize/trophy even though they made a very poor shot.

No shooter left behind. Share and share alike.

The first rule is firearm safety.
The second rule is accuracy.
The third rule is kill zone.
If you get these right, there will be no need for tracking class.


----------



## T.P.

Thanks


----------



## dixiecutter

hatfields and mccoys. man i almost skipped this thread. yal keep it up!


----------



## db30

Im sure there are some out there that it might not happen too but you put a deer this size in an area where a 120 is a real good deer and most of us would get a case of buck fever.


----------



## NoOne

They still fighting over this deer?


----------



## moodman

what a "pud" I dont want a deer I didnt kill


----------



## lillampp

If he is a good man like people say well then he want have a problem givin it back especially if he puts himself in the man shoes that shot the buck hope all ends well


----------



## westcobbdog

Who would want a deer they did not kill?


----------



## HandgunHTR

Let it die folks.

This is over a year old.


----------



## The mtn man

HandgunHTR said:


> Let it die folks.
> 
> This is over a year old.



Yea no kidding, good grief.


----------



## Wheels

Been there - done that- yes the other fellow kept the antlers and later had it mounted as though he had killed it. If he can live with it , well--I can hunt another one and hopefully score even better.


----------



## T.P.

Crazy stuff.


----------

